# Need an answer right away - canning chickpeas



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

I recently canned up some dried chickpeas that I had processed as per Jackie Clay. All my other beans came out perfectly, but I thought the chickpeas were a tiny bit softer than the commercially canned ones. I soaked them overnight, then drained, covered with water, and boiled for half an hour before pressure canning in pints for 75 minutes. I am doing more beans today and was wondering: Could I reduce the cooking time? I have soaked them overnight and will, of course, can them for the appropriate time. I wondered if I just heated them up and put them right in the jars if they might be a tiny bit firmer. What do you think?


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

The same thing happened to me so I made hummus out of them that was very good. I think maybe just can them without cooking them.


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you, PackedReady! I was thinking they'd be wonderful for hummus, but I do want some that are more al dente for other uses.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Go with what the USDA says. I don't have much faith in what Jackie Clay says. She's not an "expert", only someone that posts her experience, based on old time recipes.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Packedready said:


> The same thing happened to me so I made hummus out of them that was very good. I think maybe just can them without cooking them.


That's what I do with all beans. Just soak, load into jars, and process.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't precook either. Soak 1/2 cup in each pint over night. In the morning, drain, fill with boiling water and can as usual. Perfect beans every time.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

The standard for beans is 75min at 11lbs for pints, 90min for quarts, adjusting for elevation.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't even pre-soak mine....just do them from dry. Never had a problem with follow Jackie's instructions for canning things. But I haven't read what she says to do for beans so I can't compare it to what I do. Our beans turn out just fine for hummus.....the only thing we use them for. They are similar to the consistency as the ones we have we gotten on a salad bar.


----------

